# How do you raise a campsite item's level?



## bighill

it's one of the stretch goals that I want to get the 20 leaf tickets from!!


----------



## cosmylk

bighill said:


> it's one of the stretch goals that I want to get the 20 leaf tickets from!!



you gotta get to level 5 first then when you go to the crafting menu > amenities
you have the choice to build a new tent, once built you can upgrade it via the craft window.


----------



## bighill

Oh thanks, I was building a new tent before so it wasn't showing, but now that it's finished I can see!


----------

